# Tough paint protection



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

What's the toughest coating ? I've just recently had my E30 resprayed, and I'd like something that's extra tough - sort of shell-like protection !
I've never used coatings before, and am really a wax guy, but I feel the paint is really soft, and I don't think wax is going to be tough enough, so, what's best ?
Z2 pro + flash curer, or Gtech Crystal serum, or, I just read about a new stuff, (on here) Diamos Professional, or what ? and would it be best to give more than 1 coat ?

I remember years ago, VXRmarc gave his Astra Nurburgring about 50 coats of Z2 ! this was infact my intro to DW ! I googled something re protection, and it came up with that post ! :thumb:
I was there for ages reading that - very impressive I must say !


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Any-one ??


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would have thought Collinite marque D Elegance 915 would be up there.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Depends whether you're going to do it yourself or have it some by a Pro.
I had three options, Liquid Elements, SiRamik (with Diamas Pro) or Optimum Opti-Coat. It's a new car so I'll be getting a Pro to apply it, looks like Siramik is out in front at the moment, but interested to see the various suggestions in here..


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

wylie coyote said:


> Depends whether you're going to do it yourself or have it some by a Pro.
> 
> I had three options, Liquid Elements, SiRamik (with Diamas Pro) or Optimum Opti-Coat. It's a new car so I'll be getting a Pro to apply it, looks like Siramik is out in front at the moment, but interested to see the various suggestions in here..


Yea these are the three I looked at. In the end I went for LE ECO.

With weather/work/moving house I haven't had time to apply it yet, but excited for when I do!


----------



## C9hpro (Feb 20, 2016)

chefy said:


> What's the toughest coating ? I've just recently had my E30 resprayed, and I'd like something that's extra tough - sort of shell-like protection !
> I've never used coatings before, and am really a wax guy, but I feel the paint is really soft, and I don't think wax is going to be tough enough, so, what's best ?
> Z2 pro + flash curer, or Gtech Crystal serum, or, I just read about a new stuff, (on here) Diamos Professional, or what ? and would it be best to give more than 1 coat ?
> 
> ...


This is mine


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

'll be doing it myself - C9hpro - what is that you used ? you don't say !
I've looked at few - cant seem to make my mind up


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

C9hpro said:


> This is mine
> Scratch test 2 coats - YouTube


Any other "silky" smooth coating have a same effect.






at the left side - cp9h
at the right - other coating


----------



## C9hpro (Feb 20, 2016)

Alasar said:


> Any other "silky" smooth coating have a same effect.
> 
> slide effect - YouTube
> 
> at the left side - cp9h


Who do you use ceramic pro

Also I only saw him strumming it not hitting like I did


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I would personally go Crystal Serum. One of the only coatings that has to be sanded off.


----------



## C9hpro (Feb 20, 2016)

Bod42 said:


> I would personally go Crystal Serum. One of the only coatings that has to be sanded off.


Hi bod are you a detailer with your own workshop


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Bod42 said:


> I would personally go Crystal Serum. One of the only coatings that has to be sanded off.


Only the excess residue from application. If that dries, that needs to be sanded off.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

C9hpro said:


> Hi bod are you a detailer with your own workshop


Nope, just impressed with Crystal Serum.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Only the excess residue from application. If that dries, that needs to be sanded off.


True, but what other coatings have ever said excess has to be sanded off and have the same durability.

But to be honest, I only know the main stream coatings, Cquartz, Gtechniq, Gyeon, etc not the newer ones mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

C9hpro said:


> Who do you use ceramic pro
> 
> Also I only saw him strumming it not hitting like I did


)) I used Cp from 2011. 
And yes this it exact hitting same as you hitted. and sometimes with damage of soft oem varnish. 

BIC cigarette lighter is soft plastic with not sharp corners, which is simply erased when you hitting.

Pls, try to repeat the same thing with a sharp nail.


----------



## C9hpro (Feb 20, 2016)

Bod42 said:


> Nope, just impressed with Crystal Serum.


You should try mine , then you would be impressed


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Bod42 said:


> True, but what other coatings have ever said excess has to be sanded off and have the same durability.


for ex. Pomponazzi have same problem with sanding. 
It is no important thing, imho.

You can try use Serum and as topcoat - Ceramic Pro Light. for BIC hitting show. ))


----------



## C9hpro (Feb 20, 2016)

Alasar said:


> )) I used Cp from 2011.
> And yes this it exact hitting same as you hitted. and sometimes with damage of soft oem varnish.
> 
> BIC cigarette lighter is soft plastic with not sharp corners, which is simply erased when you hitting.
> ...


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

> please tell me what coating you use and let's check the data , comment about sharp nail not even worth answering


The sharp nail is as important as your lighter...:thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

The lighter test has been proved to be a gimmick, doesnt show hardness in the slightest.

I prefer real world data. What exactly is better about your product, which I assume is Ceramic Pro, than Crystal Serum


----------



## C9hpro (Feb 20, 2016)

Alasar said:


> for ex. Pomponazzi have same problem with sanding.
> It is no important thing, imho.
> 
> You can try use Serum and as topcoat - Ceramic Pro Light. for BIC hitting show. ))[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## C9hpro (Feb 20, 2016)

Bod42 said:


> The lighter test has been proved to be a gimmick, doesnt show hardness in the slightest.
> 
> I prefer real world data. What exactly is better about your product, which I assume is Ceramic Pro, than Crystal Serum


i don't want to say what's better maybe you can look at the data sheets and make your own mind up
I don't use ceramic pro even though it is a good product
About the lighter test please try it with the coating you use ,hitting hard , I'll do a video of a ball being kicked on the car that will be interesting as before the coating it took me ages to remove the deep scratches from a football scuff


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

C9hpro said:


> I think u tell fibs as people only downgrade if life forces them to and for you to go from ceramic pro 9h to poopanazzi 7h even saying it needs wet sanding 😀😂😂 you are funny the only wet is between your ears


ha-ha-ha. I do not care.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Bod42 said:


> True, but what other coatings have ever said excess has to be sanded off and have the same durability.
> 
> But to be honest, I only know the main stream coatings, Cquartz, Gtechniq, Gyeon, etc not the newer ones mentioned in this thread.


I haven't heard of any myself and I think Crystal Serum is awesome, based on what I've seen.

But it just seems that many have jumped to the conclusion that it needs sanding to remove, which simply isn't true.

CSmust be one of the toughest out there but I would take any manufacturers claims of micron coatings providing meaningful protection with a pinch of salt.


----------



## C9hpro (Feb 20, 2016)

bigkahunaburger said:


> I haven't heard of any myself and I think Crystal Serum is awesome, based on what I've seen.
> 
> But it just seems that many have jumped to the conclusion that it needs sanding to remove, which simply isn't true.
> 
> CSmust be one of the toughest out there but I would take any manufacturers claims of micron coatings providing meaningful protection with a pinch of salt.


That's why I spray it on


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

C9hpro said:


> You should try mine , then you would be impressed


You still havent told us what yours is? I'm just making the assumption from your user name


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...72-what-do-you-think.html+&cd=2&hl=ru&ct=clnk

His thread was removed from autogeek


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

This is a real world test, wire wool is a lot closer to a sponge with grit than a lighter ever will be. I have washed my car with a grit caught in the mitt by mistake, I have never hit my car with a lighter :lol:


----------



## C9hpro (Feb 20, 2016)

Bod42 said:


> This is a real world test, wire wool is a lot closer to a sponge with grit than a lighter ever will be. I have washed my car with a grit caught in the mitt by mistake, I have never hit my car with a lighter :lol:


Can you try the same test on your paint ,but I don't think it will work the same as any video showing how super it is has been sprayed on to get the hardness level do t think for 1 sec that 30ml will have the same affect 
grit will scratch any coating


----------



## C9hpro (Feb 20, 2016)

Alasar said:


> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...72-what-do-you-think.html+&cd=2&hl=ru&ct=clnk
> 
> His thread was removed from autogeek[/QUOTE
> 
> Because I told an admin about the coating they was pushing was not fit for purpose, Nissan agrees with me they didn't


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

WELL !! Looks like this turned into an argument between a couple of you guys !!
Thanks for you input folks - well, the ones that are actually relating to my original question ! which is about 1 out of the 3 pages !


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

In Indonesia we have Wetgloss if you're seeking for steel nail proof coating


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

In House said:


> In Indonesia we have Wetgloss if you're seeking for steel nail proof coating


You have any more info ? web-site ?


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

What about Zaino Z2Pro with the Z-FX ?


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

chefy said:


> You have any more info ? web-site ?


Here's their promotional video and website.It's spray coating and they're not selling their raw materials






http://www.cemerlangabadi.com


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for that - but that doesn't really show or explain anything !!
But, Jakarta not exactly nearby !


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

chefy said:


> Thanks for that - but that doesn't really show or explain anything !!
> But, Jakarta not exactly nearby !


Here's a better video,look at how thick their coating :thumb:


__
http://instagr.am/p/1aNTVUTGN8/


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Impressive :thumb: what the procedure for applying it ? and can it be applied on new paint ? how much is it and can we get it here in the UK ?


----------

